# Personnaliser un dossier !



## apoline (15 Juin 2007)

Il y a quelques mois, j'ai appris une manip' que j'ai completement oubliée,  fort simple, et que je serais vraiment heureuse de retrouver ! 

comment personnaliser un dossier (illustrer sa "couverture") avec une photo ou une image. 

je sais qu'il faut selectionner l'image sur le bureau, avec pomme+c  (si je me souviens bien)  puis cliquer sur le dossier et procéder à une autre manip pour transferer l'image sur l'extérieur du dossier... 

Je serais vraiment heureuse de retrouver ce "truc" qui permet de repérer les dossiers et fichiers et de les rendre plus attrayants ! 

merci ...


----------



## kisco (15 Juin 2007)

Salut!

la r&#233;ponse se trouve sur ce site, sous "Et comment faire pour coller une ic&#244;ne sur un dossier g&#233;n&#233;rique ?
m&#233;thode 1"
http://www.osxfacile.com/icones.html

&#231;a fonctionne ?


----------



## Lebossflo (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous;
je cherche comment faire une icone de dossier comme le dossier "Application" ou encore "documents"... avec le dessin que je veux dessus. Je sais comment changer totalement le dossier par une autre icone mais je ne sais pas comment faire cette espèce de logo incrusté dans celui-ci.
Merci de vos aide


----------



## Lebossflo (8 Août 2011)

Up


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2011)

Je me souviens avoir vu une application qui faisait cela, sur le site Apple, dans la rubrique "Téléchargement". Mais c'était avant l'arrivé de l'App Store et la disparition de cette rubrique.

Sinon, je pense qu'un pro de Photoshop ne devrait pas avoir trop de problème ... suffit juste d'en trouver un.

Edit : après une courte recherche, je crois que c'était Folder Icon X
Bon, il date un peu (version Tiger), donc à voir si il fonctionne avec les systèmes plus récents.


----------

